# Cheshire and Merseyside Saturday 17th



## Nashy (Sep 12, 2016)

As above, does anyone have any suggestions and fancy a knock somewhere on Saturday?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

Nashy said:



			As above, does anyone have any suggestions and fancy a knock somewhere on Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Any good opens on golf empire - might be able to get a few pairs or a team together.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 12, 2016)

Nashy said:



			As above, does anyone have any suggestions and fancy a knock somewhere on Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Already booked into a friends invitation day so I can't unfortunately. 

The Conwy thing should.be happening soon so we can catch up for a game there in September/October if you still fancy it?

Did you pull the trigger on some new Mizuno's yet?


----------



## Nashy (Sep 12, 2016)

There's a team event at  Tytherington on Saturday Â£84 a team so Â£22 each is a good price. Does anyone fancy it?

Let me know about Conwy mate, it will all depend on dates for me.

Oh yes I got them, first time out with them on Saturday and I shot a 76/69 in the medal.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 12, 2016)

Nashy said:



			Oh yes I got them, first time out with them on Saturday and I shot a 76/69 in the medal.

[/FONT][/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...

Nice :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

Nashy said:



			There's a team event at  Tytherington on Saturday Â£84 a team so Â£22 each is a good price. Does anyone fancy it?

Let me know about Conwy mate, it will all depend on dates for me.

Oh yes I got them, first time out with them on Saturday and I shot a 76/69 in the medal.



Click to expand...

Looks a decent course, but on some of the greenkeepers links for August, theres lots of pictures with big diggers aboot.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm free on Saturday if anything comes up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

I'll struggle in work to call Tytherington, any of you chaps fancy ringing them to see if the course is back to normal, if it is, I'm game if we can get a fourth. Ideally a mid to late morning tee time.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 14, 2016)

Could possibly have a fourth for Saturday. 

My friend wants to play in a pairs comp at Shrigley Hall but could persuade him to play at Tytherington.


----------



## Nashy (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn't manage to get out and ring them today, and there's no chance tomorrow. Would be interesting if they have any times left for the morning.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm also game for Shrigley, if Nashy fancies making up a fourball.

Anyone want to sort it, I'm a deffo, ideal tee time between 9 and 1, but not too fussed.


----------



## Nashy (Sep 15, 2016)

I am fine with Shrigley if they have spaces before mid day.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm already in for the Saturday at 9:40 with another pairing.

If you want the Managers email to book with i'll PM it you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2016)

Nashy said:



			I am fine with Shrigley if they have spaces before mid day.
		
Click to expand...




stokie_93 said:



			I'm already in for the Saturday at 9:40 with another pairing.

If you want the Managers email to book with i'll PM it you.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Stokie, PM me with it and I'll get it sorted.

Nashy - hi, partner. :thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok Stokie, PM me with it and I'll get it sorted.

Nashy - hi, partner. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


PM'd you mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			PM'd you mate.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, sent it onto Shrigley, asking for the same tee time, or similar.:thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks, sent it onto Shrigley, asking for the same tee time, or similar.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

nice one, hope to see you there!

Haven't set foot on a course in 3 weeks and probably won't before Saturday so not expecting anything great


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 15, 2016)

Nashy might know my playing partner actually, he left Crewe GC last year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			nice one, hope to see you there!

Haven't set foot on a course in 3 weeks and probably won't before Saturday so not expecting anything great 

Click to expand...

Okay, I'll see if we can move to an earlier time then.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			I'm already in for the Saturday at 9:40 with another pairing.

If you want the Managers email to book with i'll PM it you.
		
Click to expand...

We could only get 8.40, sadly.......whether you want to see if you can pair with us, I'll leave to you, but will probably prove awkward.

Nashy, as it stands were in for 9.40 - PM me your moby, we'll arrange to meet there beforehand.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			We could only get 8.40, sadly.......whether you want to see if you can pair with us, I'll leave to you, but will probably prove awkward.

Nashy, as it stands were in for 9.40 - PM me your moby, we'll arrange to meet there beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

8:40 is a bit too early for myself.

listen out for the fore shouts and you'll know who I am


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2016)

Whoops sorry - nashy we are in for 8.40 (not 9.40) - please confirm your ok.


----------



## Nashy (Sep 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whoops sorry - nashy we are in for 8.40 (not 9.40) - please confirm your ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine with me mate, I will PM you my number now.


----------



## Nashy (Sep 15, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Nashy might know my playing partner actually, he left Crewe GC last year.
		
Click to expand...

Whats his mate? I have been there 20 years this year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2016)

Nashy said:



			Thats fine with me mate, I will PM you my number now.
		
Click to expand...

Got it, send you a text back.

Whats the format, cost etc?


----------



## Nashy (Sep 15, 2016)

It's says Â£25 per pair, but doesn't tell you what format. We will soon find out on Saturday morning.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2016)

Nashy said:



			It's says Â£25 per pair, but doesn't tell you what format. We will soon find out on Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Probably 4bbb.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 16, 2016)

imagine it's 4bbb.

Hope you have a good knock gents.
Keep an eye out for a small ginger lad and a tall fat one and you'll see me.

(I'm not the ginger)


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 17, 2016)

How you find it today Liverbirdie & Nashy?

Think I spotted you on the terrace when playing 17th? 

We had 41 points, 22 round the front. PP wasn't great today; helped me out on 2 holes on the back. 

Wasn't much for the course, far too hilly for me!


----------



## Nashy (Sep 17, 2016)

That would have been us!

We didn't do great only had 36 points, I was a weak link today. Not knowing where we were going didn't really help matters on more than one hole.

I did bounce a ball down the path on the 7th which was a highlight!


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Nashy said:



			That would have been us!

We didn't do great only had 36 points, I was a weak link today. Not knowing where we were going didn't really help matters on more than one hole.

I did bounce a ball down the path on the 7th which was a highlight!
		
Click to expand...

Glad I hit the green!
Yeah the back 9 was a guessing game, had about 4/5 putts that just missed. 

Haha that 7th was a good hole until you had to walk up the hill...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			How you find it today Liverbirdie & Nashy?

Think I spotted you on the terrace when playing 17th? 

We had 41 points, 22 round the front. PP wasn't great today; helped me out on 2 holes on the back. 

Wasn't much for the course, far too hilly for me!
		
Click to expand...

Yep that was us, we were testing the balcony for load bearing weight, we'd have asked you to join us, but didnt want to push it........ 

I enjoyed the course, but it is defo one where its hard to tell were your going. I'd go there again at that price though, and hope to do better next time. A good mix of par 4 lengths also.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 18, 2016)

Cheeky git. 

Defo have to arrange a game sometime soon guys! Let me know if either of you are free sometime.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Cheeky git. 

Defo have to arrange a game sometime soon guys! Let me know if either of you are free sometime.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the opens start to dry up soon, but may still be the odd one to do in the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 18, 2016)

Carden Park pairs next Saturday. I'm giving them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Carden Park pairs next Saturday. I'm giving them a call tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I'm at the match - not trying to get out of watching Stoke, are yer?


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 18, 2016)

Do anything to get out of watching them at the moment mate! Even visited me Nana today...


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 5, 2016)

There's an individual open at Carden that a friend and myself have just signed up for on the 29th October.

Nicklaus Course - Â£22 if anyone is interested.


----------

